# My New Toy ID PLEASE



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

I Dont know


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

Do i have to ask you guys to reply to my post every time


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

i really do not know what kind of cichlid i have


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

A better pic may help, or a bit of a description. Sorry, I can't really tell.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

hard to tell... compare to some of the Elongatus types with yellow tails.

almost looks like a stressed out Acei.


----------



## ZachDees (Jun 28, 2008)

i just put him in so yea


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The pictures are not of good enough quality to give an accurate ID.

On top of that, please exercise patience. This is not the chat area, and sometimes it will take time for queries to be answered. Multiple postings to bump your thread will not help you obtain an answer quickly.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

looks like a hybrid


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

blueberry?


----------

